# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  شغل فيديوهات والعاب الاونلاين بسرعة عالية مع Adobe Flash Player 12.0.0.43

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شغل فيديوهات والعاب الاونلاين بسرعة عالية مع Adobe Flash Player 12.0.0.43

 

 InFo

 برنامج Adobe Flash Player 12.0.0.43 Final  الغني عن التعريف حيث انه يعد مشغل الفلاش الذي من خلالة ستستفيد بة من  خلال مشاهدة الفيديوهات علي الانترنت مثل youtube , وملفات الفيديو علي  الفيس بوك ...والكثير , برنامج Adobe Flash Player يفيدك أيضا في مشاهدة  الاعلانات المتواجده بالمواقع ويمكنك أيضا ان تلعب من خلالة الالعاب  الاونلاين بسرعة كبيرة , ملحوظة : في حالة إصدار نسخه أحدث للبرنامج يجب  تثبيتها لأنها في هذه الحالة لن يتم عمل النسخه الاقدم للبرنامج بكفائة.

Screen







 تحميل البرنامج للانترنت اكسبلورر
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/tut3uz8kvaw1

-- -- --

 تحميل البرنامج لبقية المتصفحات ( فايرفوكس - جوجل كروم - اوبرا ... الخ )
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/v4otablv7d6j 

-- -- --

 تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/cnucbkja9pcm 



 المصدر :- برنامج Adobe Flash Player 12.0.0.43 لتشغيل الفيديوهات والالعاب الاونلاين


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم

*

----------

